# Vinegaroon Eggs



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Finally after 2 years trying i finally have eggs, i have bred 25 of these altother and found 2 today have laid eggs, i have another 11 that are nice and gravid so hopefully have plenty of little ones soon, not sure of the incubation time, still researching


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Great photos, do they hold on to the eggs or just leave them?
Good luck with the incubation.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

pixieboy said:


> Great photos, do they hold on to the eggs or just leave them?
> Good luck with the incubation.


I am still reasearching these but as far as i can work out they carry until they hatch, still not sure if the babies stay with mum until first shed like other scorps


----------



## netty.ray (Apr 7, 2008)

can they sting like scorps?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

what is it?lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

They dony sting like scorpions but spray a putrid vinegar/silicone smelling fluid

They are Giant vinegaroons _Mastigoproctus giganteus a species of whip scorpion_


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ohh those things don't half creep me out! But congrats, that's an achievement, certainly don't see these CB very often.


----------



## netty.ray (Apr 7, 2008)

so how big do they get? sorry to be a pain with all the questions


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Ohh those things don't half creep me out! But congrats, that's an achievement, certainly don't see these CB very often.


Thanks for that, took 2 years to get any result, i am sure the adults were WC as i got them from the Amstelveen show, i have a few obscure species that are not usually bred in captivity that i am breeding, hopefully to get more info for people to CB more


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

netty.ray said:


> so how big do they get? sorry to be a pain with all the questions


No Problem, ask as many as you want

they normally get to around 6 inches wth the front legs and tail, body lengh is around half that


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking Good steve, best of luck with them ...
:2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, awesome. I have a pair of juvenile unidentified _Typopeltis sp_. They are quite cool little animals, although mine seem to have the slowest metabolisms ever...

It's great to see these being bred. From what i have read, (there is one person I know of who has bred these in particular, and lots of US keepers who have reared WC, captive born young) egg retention depends on the species.

Please keep us updated 

[edit] Just saw a thread where it says that eggs for Typopeltis took about 16 days to incubate...dunno if _Mastig_. will be similar. I've heard a lot of people saying that they often drop eggsacs but the hatching rate is low (in mastigoproctus...typopeltis seem less fussy). The usual story is that they drop eggs, carry the sac and dig a burrow. I think the young pics I saw had them on the mothers back.


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

they are amazing pics that certainly not something we get to see everyday well done you thats fantastic news


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow that is really nice to see! Congrats! I am getting one this week (and hopefully a few more soon) and I am looking forward to getting mine :lol:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

congratulations and celebrations,,, err i dont know the rest. best of luck with them m8, :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

After 25 days the babies are here,


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, awesome.

Would you consider selling some of them once they get a bit bigger? I'd quite like a shot with a _Mastigoproctus_, they seem more active than my two pet holes.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats great news steve

lol, he has been like a new dad with these, keep goning to check them, sitting watching etc.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

_Once all have hatched, i have another 7, and i have finished photos etc and they are ready they will be sold/swapped_


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*e*

hey great pics !!!!!!!!!!!1:lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

An ideas on a price for them? will be interested, they look just like a Soliiphuge (spelling)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Congratulations! :no1: Nice to see them CB for a change! A friend of mine sucessfully bred wind scorpions last year and the babies were beautiful! Very small though, was expecting them to be bigger than they were!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Well done on the breeding and all, but, WHY OH WHY did i look in this section?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dan said:


> Well done on the breeding and all, but, WHY OH WHY did i look in this section?


You know you want a T, that's how i started, clicked "Spiders and Inverts" instead of "Shelled Section" and went on from there :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The young are leaving mum now, georgeous little things


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww they are just too cute! :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just to show their size


----------

